#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  He Loes, waar blijf je nou?

## rinus bakker

Jij bent de aanstichtster van die forum - door mij overigens van harte gesteund! 
En ik dacht (had de stille hoop) dat jij wel met een hele berg topics 'op de lever' zou losbarsten als dit theater-forum eenmaal van de grond was....

----------

